# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para semillas de Flor de Jamaica procedente de México

## gpacheco

*Lima, jul. 06 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos fitosanitarios de necesario cumplimiento en la importación de semillas de Flor de Jamaica (Hibiscus sabdariffa), con origen y procedencia de México.  
Esto debido al interés del señor Ivar Murat Alcova de importar este producto, lo cual impulsó a la Subdirección de Análisis de Riesgo y Vigilancia Fitosanitaria del Senasa a realizar el estudio respectivo para establecer los mecanismos de importación. 
Así se determinó que el envío deberá contar con el permiso fitosanitario de importación, emitido por el Senasa, obtenido por el importador o interesado previo a la certificación de origen o procedencia. 
También deberá tener tratamiento de desinfección pre embarque, con Carbendazim de uno por ciento, o cualquier otro producto de acción equivalente. 
El envío deberá venir acompañado de un certificado fitosanitario oficial del país de origen, los envases serán nuevos y de primer uso, libre de tierra y de cualquier material extraño al producto, y deberá haber inspección fitosanitario en el punto de ingreso al país. 
El inspector del Senasa tomará una muestra para ser remitida a la Unidad del Centro de Diagnóstico de Sanidad Vegetal, quedando el cargamento retenido hasta la obtención de los resultados del análisis. El costo del diagnóstico será asumido por el importador.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importar semillas de maíz de Puerto Rico Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de semillas de canola de Chile Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de pino de Brasil Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a semillas botánicas de cedro de Costa Rica Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de cítricos de Argentina

----------

